# New boat and son having fun



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

I decided a while back that I wanted to transition from bait soaking to light tackle/fly fishing. I always have had a love of hunting redfish since I was a kid. I have been waiting for the right boat and finally it came along. First trip out my son that just turned five caught his first red on a spoon! I was casting for him and he was reeling in and caught one. Coolest thing I have never seen. Thought yâ€™all might enjoy


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Well hell it isnâ€™t let me upload the file. If yâ€™all still want to see it you can go to www.facebook.com\andersonguideservicerpt


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Too Cool to see a kid having a blast like your son! Congratulations of the new direction for your business. Downside, though. Most of us that have seen the light and taken up the long rod aren't so interested in limiting out as in stalking fish as long as you'll let us!


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah I can relate to those Colgate smiles!!! Here's my 7 YO last Nov when he was 6YO. He caught and released 8 Bull Reds that day and he had to tag this one, as well as a shark and 2 Crevalles.

PRICELESS!!!! and glad you got to experience these times!!!!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Good choice! Maverick all the way. which model ? hpx-S ?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

very cool.

you're dry-launching that thing, right?


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

2thDr said:


> Too Cool to see a kid having a blast like your son! Congratulations of the new direction for your business. Downside, though. Most of us that have seen the light and taken up the long rod aren't so interested in limiting out as in stalking fish as long as you'll let us!


I would rather stalk fish! That is one of the reasons I am taking the business in this direction. Having said that, it takes a while to build up a clientele that is skilled enough to fish this way.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

flynut said:


> Good choice! Maverick all the way. which model ? hpx-S ?


It is the HPX Tunnel. So far I really like it. It is really sensitive to the tabs. I guess that would be my only dislike so far. More of a getting used to thing though.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Ish said:


> very cool.
> 
> you're dry-launching that thing, right?


I need to slick off the bunks.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heck yea bud! Good stuff.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> It is the HPX Tunnel. So far I really like it. It is really sensitive to the tabs. I guess that would be my only dislike so far. More of a getting used to thing though.


 Yep that's what I am running. Tunnel is the only way to go.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> I need to slick off the bunks.


stop dunking those hubs.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> It is the HPX Tunnel. So far I really like it. It is really sensitive to the tabs. I guess that would be my only dislike so far. More of a getting used to thing though.


When I got my first poling skiff, also an HPXT, I was also a bit overwhelmed by all the adjustments you need to make while running - throttle, motor trim, tabs, jack plate. The boat is quite sensitive to the adjustments and it just takes a while before they all become second nature. Once that happens though with a bit of practice, you really learn to appreciate what they can all do for you. Itâ€™s like flying a little fighter jet...but just a tad slower.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Bruce J said:


> When I got my first poling skiff, also an HPXT, I was also a bit overwhelmed by all the adjustments you need to make while running - throttle, motor trim, tabs, jack plate. The boat is quite sensitive to the adjustments and it just takes a while before they all become second nature. Once that happens though with a bit of practice, you really learn to appreciate what they can all do for you. Itâ€™s like flying a little fighter jet...but just a tad slower.


I am already starting to like how sensitive it is. Getting used to it now. All you need to do is tap a tab or the trim and it responds. I grew up running small wooden flounder skiffs and aluminum boats but they never even had engine trim. What you got was what you got!! Like you said it is like a little fighter!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I really applaud your efforts. We are of a kindred spirit. I am transplanted from the Florida Keys and whereas I used to use bait (live shrimp) for bonefish and crabs for permit, it was all sight fishing. Here in Texas I have yet to put a piece of bait in my skiff. I don't catch nearly as many fish as my friends who are bait soakers and usually they aren't as big, (although I did manage two 30+ inch snook last Fall on topwaters.) but I am having fun. Anyway, that's what keeps me going. I look forward to doing much more pure sight fishing this year.


----------

